# South Carolina Boys, 25ft Sick Ride, 11 Species, Short Runs



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Last Weekend of the year Wrap-Up*

So many of our guides, staff and management need complimented for all the hard work theyâ€™ve put in for our guests. We had guests visiting all the way from far places as Arizona, Louisiana, South Carolina, Kansas, Kentucky, Georgia and near places in Texas such as Yorktown, Houston, Austin, Dallas, and San Antonio. The cold weather was not easy to deal with, especially experiencing the cast & blast adventures. But, as you can see in the photos, Captains Harold Dworaczyk, Stephen Boriskie, Doug Russell, Cooper Hartmann, Cody Spencer, Jason Wagenfehr, Billy Freudensprung, Jake Wheelis, Todd Jones, Buzz Dillon, and Garrett Wygyrs really did well despite the weather.

*25-ft Revolution Simmons Customer Rigging on Order*
I've recently ordered the new 25-ft Revolution powered by 350 Mercury and wanted to see the features & benefits of the boat. I was highly impressed with all the craftsmanship in the rigging, setup and how smooth the boat rides without giving up shallow-water capabilities. Eric has picked the best name for his business because his eye for details says it all...Simmons Custom Rigging! Thanks Captain Chris Martin Owner Bay Flats Lodge.






*Community*
This morning I had a young man at breakfast talk to me about wanting to be a guide. A high school age young man who loves to fish and hunt and thinks he might be able to make a living doing just that. Itâ€™s not an uncommon conversation but as I tried to pull back the curtain and let the young man see more of the reality of a guideâ€™s life it made me think about just what it is we do here at Bay Flats Lodge.

Life at a hunting and fishing lodge is different. Weâ€™re not a hotel but we provide accommodations for travelers. Weâ€™re not a restaurant but food is a big part of what we do. Weâ€™re not really a resort but we host and entertain people. So just what are we here at Bay Flats Lodge and what exactly is it we do?

Here at Bay Flats Lodge we are technically in the outdoor entertainment industry but that doesnâ€™t really catch the essence of what were about. While we provide outdoor expertise for our guest while housing and feeding them, taking them fishing or hunting is just a tool to accomplish a greater goal.

Our real goal is to create, share and expand community.

Obviously, the community Iâ€™m referring to is the men, women and children who encounter and love the outdoors by way of fishing and hunting. This is a broad community and knows no social economic, racial or national barriers. A love for hunting and fishing breaks down all these barriers and more. We welcome people from all over the country and many parts of the world to this lodge and the thing that ties them all to gather is this passion for hunting and fishing.

On an almost daily basis our tables are full of people from all sorts of backgrounds. Some are so wealthy they arrived on a private jet and a trip to Bay Flats Lodge doesnâ€™t even register with their financial situation while others have saved dimes and nickels all year for this one trip. Set them beside each other and they wonâ€™t compare financial statements or travel arrangements but they will compare the size of the Redfish they caught that day. You wonâ€™tâ€™ here political discussions at dinner even though we have all parties and systems represented but you will hear discussions of what the plan is for tomorrows outing and how things went earlier in the day. Race? Donâ€™t even mention it. All races, faiths and nationalities show up at Bay Flats Lodge and you would not know there is a difference among them. The world at large could learn a great deal form the fishing and hunting community.

We donâ€™t just enjoy this community we are constantly inviting others to join. There is no greater feeling than helping Mom and Dad start their kids on a path that leads to a love for hunting and fishing. We love to see families fishing and hunting together and do everything we can to make sure these families stay connected to this life style. Truth is Iâ€™ve told some of our guides they may have ruined kids for life because their first experience on the water was a limit of 26 to 28-inch Redfish. These kids leave with high expectations. Good luck Mom and Dad.

Nurturing this community, sharing it with others and inviting outsiders to join is who we are and what we do. When it comes to lodge life there are lots of plates to keep spinning and balls to keep in the air but at the end of the day community is what were about.

Randy Brown
Manager
Bay Flats Lodge

Testimonials
Great jobÂ Garrett WygyrsÂ on an amazing testimonial.Â Martin and I THANK YOU! Garrett was an incredible guide and put us on the trout and reds, then had a great duck hunt and ended up with a few geese as well! All staff members went out of their way to make sure we had a great experience. Thank you, N.S Hobbs


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More action*

Coming to you soon!


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Happy New Years from all of at Bay Flats Lodge*

Cheers!


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Choice Getaway Destination*

â€œIt is not about how low we can quote you; it is about managing the value of facetime with your guests â€" now it's about smiles and handshakes. We can take you out of the entertainment business; low cost is not the most important measurement anymore, having valuable one-on-one time is the most important value.â€ With leasing our lodge, we can help increase your facetime, and manage your cost of entertainment. If you're seeking an unparalleled way to take your corporate outing to the next level, we invite you to experienceÂ Bay Flats Lodge. We are confident we will become your choice corporate getawayÂ destination. We're within equal driving distance from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, and even a shorter distance from CorpusÂ ...

*Testimonials*

Jan 3, 2018 by Cathy F. on BAY FLATS LODGE
We had such a great time on our trip! So glad to start the holidays off right with a huge catch of fish and quality time with our family! - Cathy F.

Dec 31, 2017 by Jordan K. on BAY FLATS LODGE
I've been to several lodges throughout the country and Bayflats is the best one! - Jordan K.

Dec 31, 2017 by Joshua P. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Everything was incredible! Thank you for your stupendous hospitality, fabulous lodging, and wonderful hunting/fishing! - Joshua P.

Dec 30, 2017 by Mark D. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Keep up the great work! Awesome experience! We will be back! - Mark D.

Dec 30, 2017 by Brian H. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Garrett was an incredible guide, and he put us on the trout and reds. Then we had a great duck hunt and ended up with a few geese as well! All staff members went out of their way to make sure we had a great experience! - Brian H.

Dec 30, 2017 by Claude G. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Great experience! Capt. Garrett was fantastic! - Claude G.

Dec 28, 2017 by Bill Niemeier on BAY FLATS LODGE
As always, it was a great evening of fishing! And even though we didn't experience many ducks this morning, we had a great time! This is a place anybody can go and totally enjoy themselves. You will be taken care of like you are the only one there - the service and people are just so good! Thanks again! - Bill N.

Dec 27, 2017 by Mike S. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Everything went very smoothly! I really enjoyed myself, and I will be back soon! - Mike S.

Dec 25, 2017 by Vicky L on BAY FLATS LODGE
Perfect trip! Our customers had a blast! - Vicky L.

Dec 19, 2017 by Michael F. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Had an excellent time and enjoyed the stay. It was our second time there, and we will be back! And a specific thank you to Capt. Cody for being an excellent guide who went above and beyond for our group. - Michael F.

*The Outdoors*

If you spend time outdoors on a regular basis and you live in Texas thoughts of clothing have passed through your mind the last few days. Itâ€™s cold! And wet! Anyone who has to spend time in this weather puts some thought into the clothing they choose. So where do you go to find out what really works in the area of outdoor clothing.

1. You can ask your friends but come on, they arenâ€™t the greatest source of information.
2. You can go on line and read reviews but those reviews might not be exactly honest or they may have been posted by your friends. (See # 1)
3. You can head to the nearest outlet for outdoor clothing and take your chances. The last few days weather should be enough to discourage this course of action.

So, what do you do to find the gear that will do the best for you in any conditions?
My suggestion is find a guide and look at what they wear. A guideâ€™s office is the outdoors and you can bet they will dress for success. Unbearable heat or bone chilling cold, wet or dry, windy or still, hot or cold a guide will feel it all and will take the necessary precautions to be as comfortable as possible.

The guides at Bay Flats Lodge wear Drake, Columbia and Simms. There are many choices out there and you may have a favorite but itâ€™s hard to argue with the people who are out in the elements on a daily basis.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*A few ideas.*

Thank you!


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thank you for the business!*

We realize that your companyâ€™s investment in the right kind of corporate retreat can be a powerful business tool your company can use as an incentive to build employee relationships, to establish team building skills, and to provide an overall boost in company morale. We also understand that the climate of todayâ€™s industry is such that it simply will not tolerate an image of extravagant spending when it comes to corporate retreats. Hereâ€™s the good news. It doesnâ€™t have to be that way!


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thank you for the business!*

Jan 8, 2018 by Mark K. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Had a great time and loved the staff. Patsy was a real joy to be around and everyone was very accommodating - loved the food and the service! I really loved our guide, Capt. Jake, as he worked hard to show us a great time. Fishing was absolutely fantastic! - Mark K. 01/08/18

Jan 7, 2018 by Vance W. on BAY FLATS LODGE
You have the best Lodge I've ever had the privlage of going to! - Vance W. 01/07/18

Jan 7, 2018 by Greg B. on BAY FLATS LODGE
There is no rating to express how good Capt. Harold is! - Greg B. 01/07/18


----------

